# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Ποιον παπαγαλο να διαλεξω?

## John92

Καλησπερα σε ολους,και συγχαρητηρια καταρχας για την αγαπη σας για τα ζωα και για τις πληροφοριες/βοηθεια που παρεχετε!Ειμαι νεος στο greekbirdclub,ομως θα μπω κατευθειαν στο θεμα.Ειμαι φοιτητης στην Κομοτηνη,η μονιμη κατοικια μου ειναι στην Τριπολη,και εχω παρει αποφαση να αγορασω εναν παπαγαλο,για να καλυψω καποιες αναγκες μου(παρεα,αισθηση ευθυνης,διασκεδαση ειναι τα κυρια κινητρα μου).Θα ηθελα βασει των δεδομενων που θα παραθεσω,να μου προτεινετε ποιο ειδος να διαλεξω,γιατι ως προς αυτο δεν εχω κατασταλαξει ακομα:
-Θελω εναν παπαγαλο εξαιρετικα κοινωνικο,με δυνατο χαρακτηρα,χαριτωμενο,παιχν  ιδιαρη,να εχει ορεξη να κανουμε παρεα(αν και γνωριζω πως εξαρταται και απο τον χαρακτηρα του)
-Δεν εχω τεραστιο χωρο(μενω σε δυαρι),και η μονωση δεν ειναι η καλυτερη,επομενως δεν θελω να κανει υπερβολικη φασαρια
-Θελω να μπορω να του μαθω κατι,να καταφερω δηλαδη να τον κανω να μιλαει,να τραγουδαει,να κανει κολπα,να καθεται πανω μου,για λογους αυτο-ικανοποιησης οτι καταφερα κατι
-Μπορω,βασει προγραμματος σχολης κτλ,να ασχολουμαι αποκλειστικα και μονο με τον παπαγαλο,περιπου 2-3 ωρες τη μερα.
-Διαθετω περιπου 60-70 ευρω μαξιμουμ για παπαγαλο και εξοπλισμο σε πρωτο σταδιο
-Θα προτιμουσα να μπορει ο παπαγαλος να επιβιωσει χωρις ταιρι,προς το παρον εστω,λογω περιορισμενου χωρου(γι αυτο αποκλειω πχ τα lovebirds)

Επιπλεον,να επισημανω οτι μετακινουμαι 2-3 φορες το χρονο απο Κομοτηνη Τριπολη και αντιστροφα(κυριως με λεωφορειο),και προβληματιζομαι ιδιαιτερα σχετικα με αυτο,αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα!
Εχω διαβασει αρκετα αρθρα και ειμαι ενημερωμενος σχετικα με τα χαρακτηριστικα ορισμενων ειδων,και για να σας διευκολυνω,να πω πως ειμαι μεταξυ μπατζι,κοκατιλ και παροτλετ(παρολο που για τα τελευταια δεν ξερω πολλα και νομιζω ειναι πιο δυσευρετα).
Αν εχω ξεχασει κατι ρωτηστε ελευθερα,ελπιζω να ημουν κατατοπιστικος!

----------


## geog87

καλησπερα Γιαννη κ καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας!!!ευχομαι καλη διαμονη!διαβασε αυτο 
*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

ειναι δυο ειδη παπαγαλων που καλυπτουν καποια απο τα ζητουμενα σου!θεωρω το κυριοτερο προβλημα σου ειναι ο προυπολογισμος σου!με 60-70 ευρω πουλι εξημερωμενο κ ταισμενο στο χερι (πιο ευκολο στην εκπαιδευση)  ισως βρεις αλλα το κοστος για το κλουβι τροφες και τα σχετικα αξεσουαρ?εκτος αν καταφυγεις σε ''αγριο'' πουλακι (μεγαλυτερο ηλικιακα) αλλα κ παλι πρεπει να διαβασεις κ να ψαξεις πολυ πριν προβεις σε μια αγορα!το παν ειναι να ειναι ευτυχισμενο το πουλακι!πρεπει επισης να δεις τι θα κανεις με τις μετακινησεις!μη παρεις το πουλι κ δεν μπορεις να το μεταφερεις γιατι θα ξεκινησουν τα προβληματα!

----------


## sarpijk

Το κοκατιλ κανει καλη παρεα αν εξημερωθει. Υποψιν ο παπαγαλος ειναι κοινωνικο ζωο χρειαζεται την καθημερινη σου ενασχοληση. Ενας ευχαριστημενος παπαγαλος δεν κανει φασαρια. Αν τον παραμελησεις ομως θα το καταλαβεις απο τις φωνες του. Το οτι εισαι φοιτητης και χρειαζεται να κανεις τακτικα ταξιδια αποτελει προβλημα αν δεν εχεις καποιον να τον αφηνεις. Τριπολη -Αλεξ/πολη ειναι πολλες ωρες ταξιδι και δεν ειναι ευκολο για το πουλι να το μεταφερεις με κτελ. Γενικα ο παπαγαλος ειναι μια δεσμευση σαν να εχεις ενα σκυλακι, ζει πολλα χρονια με την καταλληλη φροντιδα και πρεπει να το σκεφτεις καλα πριν προβεις στην αγορα του. Το περασα και εγω αυτο ως φοιτητης που δεν μπορουσα να εχω κατοικιδια.

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη καλως ηρθες!!! cockatiel σου προτεινω εγω! εχουν πολυ ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα δεν κανουν πολυ θορυβο ιδιαιτερα τα θηλυκα και ειναι πανεξυπνα,  διαβασε τα αρθρα που σου παρεθεσε ο φιλος Γιωργος. σχετικα με το θεμα της μεταφορας, επιτρεπεται πια!! η μεταφορα τους εντος του λεοφωρειου. αποσπασμα απο το σχετικο αρθρο! δεν βαζω το link γιατι ειναι γεματο διαφημισεις και απαγορευεται. 

Με απόφαση του Υπουργείου Υποδομών Μεταφορών & Δικτύων επιτρεπεται η μεταφορα ζωων εντος του χωρου επιβατων. Δεν έχει περάσει ούτε ένας χρόνος από τα τραγικά περιστατικά θανάτων ζώων που σημειώθηκαν, επειδή οι αγενείς, ανενημέρωτοι και καταχρηστές εξουσίας οδηγοί των ΚΤΕΛ διέταξαν τους φιλόζωους ιδιοκτήτες τους να τα βάλουν στον ακατάλληλο χώρο των αποσκευών.

----------


## Panosfx

Εγω θα απαντησω συμφωνα με την δικη μου εμπειρια.
Ειχα παλιοτερα ενα ηρεμο cockatiel.Δεν ημουν γραμμενος στο φορουμ κι η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι πληροφοριες που ειχα για το πως να προσεχω ενα πουλι ηταν λιγοστες.
Το ειχα παρει μικρο κι ηρεμο.
Αυτο το πουλι δεν ειχε την φροντιδα που επρεπε να εχει και το προσεξα αργοτερα...
Τσιριζε ολη μερα και σταματαγε μονο αν το ειχα πανω μου.Για να μην τα πολυλογω ουτε στο τηλεφωνο δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω.Πονοκεφαλος καθημερινος!
Τον αγαπουσα πολυ ομως τον μπαγασα και δεν θα τον εδινα ποτε,αν και κανεις δεν τον ηθελε.
Ετυχε και τον εχασα αφου διεφυγε απο το παραθυρο.
Δεν τον βρηκα ποτε τον bubblebee,αλλα ηθελα να εχω εναν παπαγαλο.Μου αρεσε η παρεα του κι ας με ζαλιζε.Τον μαθαινα τραγουδακια και μου τα σφυριζε κι αυτο με τρελενε!
Ψαχτηκα στο ιντερνετ μπας και τον βρω κι επεσα στο φορουμ.Χωρις να διαβασω αρθρα εκανα 2ο λαθος.
Πηρα ενα μωρο budgie.Δεν ηξερα τι να κανω και αρχισα να ζηταω βοηθεια στο φορουμ.Το μωρο δεν εζησε πολυ(1 βδομαδα περιπου) κι εγω απογοητευομουν.
Αφου μου την ειπαν καποια παιδια εδω πεισμωσα κι ειπα να αρχισω να διαβαζω και να ξαναπροσπαθησω για τελευται φορα.
Αγορασα ενα budgie 4-5 μηνων ημερο.Διαβαζοντας εμαθα πως να του φερομαι.
Στη συνεχεια πηρα ενα indian ringneck και πριν λιγες μερες αλλο ενα budgie.
Ολα θελω να πιστευω πως ειναι ευτυχισμενα καθως ειναι ησυχα και πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα.Μια χαρα μεσα στο σπιτι!
Εδωσα συμβουλες στους υπολοιπους στο σπιτι κι ετσι τους εκανα να λατρεψουν τα πουλια μου.

Συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες ποστ μου αλλα εκει που θελω να καταληξω ειναι οτι δεν εχει και τεραστια σημασια τι παπαγαλο θα παρεις αλλα τι εισαι διαθετημενος να κανεις για αυτο.
Αν δεν εχεις χρονο πολυ,μην μπεις στη διαδικασια καν να αγορασεις καποιο παπαγαλο.
Παρε εστω ενα ζευγαρακι budgie.Δεν ενοχλουν πολυ κι ειναι πολυ ομορφη παρεουλα.

Επι της ευκαιριας σας ευχαριστω ολους εδω για οση βοηθεια μου δωσατε για να μαθω να προσεχω τους φτερωτους μου φιλους!
Συγνωμη και παλι για το μακροσκελες μου ποστ.

----------


## sammu

Γιάννη καλως ηρθες. Μπραβο που ξερεις τι θελεις και ρωτας πρωτα χωρις πχ να το παρεις και να τρεχεις μετα. 

πρωτα απο ολα να σου πω οτι η μεταφορα θα ειναι μεγαλο προβλημα. οχι μονο για τα κτελ που πχ μπορει να τυχει να ταξιδεψεις με αλλεργικο συνεπιβατη και να εχεις προβληματα. το προβλημα με τον περιεργο οδηγο δεν το αναφερω καν. απλα θα πρεπει να ταξιδευεις με εκτυπωμενο τον νομο για να εισαι σιγουρος. αλλα πχ ισως καποια στιγμη θες να πας διακοπες με πλοιο ή αεροπλανο που υπαρχουν κολλήματα. 

Αν τα ταξιδια σου ειναι συχνα θα πρεπει να εχεις ανθρωπο που να μπορει να σου κρατησει το φτερωτο σου φιλο για λιγες μερες γιατι τα πουλια δεν ειναι για πολλα περα δωθε, ακομα και αν τα μαθεις ετσι, ειναι κριμα να στρεσάρονται.

Αυτα περι μεταφορας στα λεω απο προσωπικη πειρα. Η Σαμυ μου ερχεται μαζι μου σχεδον παντα. Μονο Κρητη δεν την παιρνω και την κρατανε οι γονεις μου. Ταξιδευω συνηθως με το αμαξι μου και πλοιο και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα προβληματα, εκτος απο φορες που μας ακουνε ολοι απο τις φωνες της. 

οσο για τα υπολοιπα που λες εγω σου προτεινω να παρεις parrotlet που εχω και εγω. ειναι σκετη γλυκα, πανεξυπνα και κοινωνικα και αρκετα ησυχα για παπαγαλο. Ειναι μικρα και δεν κανουν ιδιαιτερες σκανταλιες. 
τωρα για την τιμη αν παρεις πχ ενα κλουβι σε ευκαιρια, πχ μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα για αρχη με 23 ευρω, που μπορεις αργοτερα να την επεκτεινεις σε βιλλα υπερλουξ,  με τα υπολοιπα εισαι μια χαρα για ενα μικρουλη.. 

καλη ερευνα αγορας  :Happy:

----------


## John92

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.Η αληθεια ειναι πως εκλινα περισσοτερο προς κοκατιλ βασει αρθρων και βιντεο που εχω δει.Οσο για παροτλετ ειναι τελεια αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα βρω και κοστιζουν και αρκετα(Θα το εκτιμουσα αν μπορουσες sammu να μου πεις μια ενδεικτικη τιμη,αν και νομιζω ειναι γυρω στα 80-100 ευρω)!Το κυριοτερο προβλημα που εχω ειναι του μεταφορικου,γιατι σκεφτομαι απο τωρα το πουλακι σε ενα κουτι χωρις πολυ φως κτλ,για 12 ωρες,και με πιανει θλιψη.Κατα τα αλλα πιστευω εχω καθε διαθεση να αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλακι και να λαβω ευθυνες για χαρη του,να χω καλη παρεα.Εχω συγγενεις στην Κομοτηνη αλλα δεν ξερω αν διατιθενται να το παρουν σπιτι τους αν χρειαστει,μονο να το ταιζουν στο σπιτι μου υποθετω.Επισης αν γινεται sarpijk να διευκρινισεις γιατι ηταν δυσκολο για σενα ως φοιτητης να εχεις κατοικηδιο,μηπως υπαρχει καποια παραμετρος που δεν εχω σκεφτει ως τωρα!

----------


## Ηλίας

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη και καλώς ήρθες. Θα σου μιλήσω και γω με βάση την πολύ μικρή μου εμπειρία. Εδώ και 20 περίπου μέρες είμαι συγκάτοικος με ένα ήμερο πάρροτλετ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BD%CF%84 
ταϊσμένο στο χέρι από εκτροφέα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η τιμή απόκτησής του από τον εκτροφέα είναι πιο πάνω από το ποσό που σκέφτεσαι να διαθέσεις. Έχω όμως το πλεονέκτημα να γνωρίζω πότε γεννήθηκε και το βασικότερο, ένα ήμερο πουλί, μάλλον ένα κουτάβι που μπορεί και πετά! Ζητά τη συντροφιά μου και την ανθρώπινη παρουσία. Όσον αφορά τις "φωνές", έχει ένα τιτίβισμα το οποίο μπορεί και το δυναμώνει. Και γω σε 2άρι μένω, αλλά ο μικρός δε φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα μια και πετά μόνο στο χώρο της σαλοκουζίνας. Τώρα για τις μετακινήσεις που λες, νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να το αφήνεις σε κάποιο δικό σου άνθρωπο για λίγες μέρες. Τόσες ώρες στο κτελ, ο άνθρωπος παθαίνουν τα νεύρα του, πόσο μάλλον ένα πουλάκι. Δεν ξέρω αν το ταξίδι το έκανες νύχτα αλλά και πάλι...
Να σημειώσω ότι οι μόνες εμπηρίες που είχα ήταν παλιότερα από τον πατέρα μου που είχε καναρίνια αλλά δεν ασχολιόμουν εγώ, απλά παρατησούσα.

----------


## geog87

μεσα σε κουτι για τοσες ωρε σε καμια περιπτωση!η καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν κατι τετοιο http://pics.ricardostatic.gr/14_6834...%25CF%2585.jpg

αλλα κ παλι ειναι πολλες ωρες..

----------


## Ηλίας

> Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.Η αληθεια ειναι πως εκλινα περισσοτερο προς κοκατιλ βασει αρθρων και βιντεο που εχω δει.Οσο για παροτλετ ειναι τελεια αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα βρω και κοστιζουν και αρκετα(Θα το εκτιμουσα αν μπορουσες sammu να μου πεις μια ενδεικτικη τιμη,αν και νομιζω ειναι γυρω στα *80-100* ευρω)!Το κυριοτερο προβλημα που εχω ειναι του μεταφορικου,γιατι σκεφτομαι απο τωρα το πουλακι σε ενα κουτι χωρις πολυ φως κτλ,για 12 ωρες,και με πιανει θλιψη.Κατα τα αλλα πιστευω εχω καθε διαθεση να αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλακι και να λαβω ευθυνες για χαρη του,να χω καλη παρεα.Εχω συγγενεις στην Κομοτηνη αλλα δεν ξερω αν διατιθενται να το παρουν σπιτι τους αν χρειαστει,μονο να το ταιζουν στο σπιτι μου υποθετω.Επισης αν γινεται sarpijk να διευκρινισεις γιατι ηταν δυσκολο για σενα ως φοιτητης να εχεις κατοικηδιο,μηπως υπαρχει καποια παραμετρος που δεν εχω σκεφτει ως τωρα!


Σε καταστήματα που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τα βρουν αλλά μου είπαν ότι έχουν 50-60 ευρώ. Τα ήμερα ποιο ακριβά γύρω στη διπλάσια τιμή.

----------


## John92

Αν βοηθουσε θα μπορουσα να ταξιδεψω νυχτα.Θα προσπαθησω να πεισω τους συγγενεις μου να το προσεχουν αν παρω,επομενως θα επικοινωνησω και με αυτους.Σε περιπτωση που το αποφασισω να αγορασω,ποσων μηνων παπαγαλο να παραγγειλω?Ειναι καλυτερα να το παρω απο πετσοπ η εκτροφεα?(Ηλια παρεπιπτοντως τελειο το παροτλετ σου!)

----------


## lagreco69

Απο εκτροφεα!!!! καλο ειναι να εχει και δαχτυλιδι!! τριων μηνων ειναι μια χαρα να το παρεις, οχι μικροτερο.

----------


## sarpijk

Γιαννη ενας φοιτητης που σπουδαζει μακρυα απο το σπιτι του μετακινειται τουλαχιστον πασχα, χριστουγεννα και ολο το καλοκαιρι. Ειναι ταλαιπωρια για το πουλι ενα ταξιδι τοσων ωρων. Επισης ο παπαγαλος διαφερει απο ενα καναρινι στο οτι ειναι πλασμα με αυξημενες αναγκες. Ενα καναρινακι σου λεω οτι το αφηνεις σε καποιον γνωστο για μια εβδομαδα, ε το κοκατιλ δε μπορεις να το αφησεις ευκολα σε καποιον που δε γνωριζει γιατι το πιθανοτερο ειναι να του παρει τα αυτια. Αν εχεις λυσει το θεμα αυτο και υπαρχει λυση στο ποιος θα το κραταει χριστουγεννα πασχα που υποθετω κατεβαινεις Τριπολη για τουλαχιστον μια εβδομαδα τοτε προχωρα αφου πρωτα διαβασεις καλα τα θεματα που αφορουν σε παπαγαλους. Εγω εχω κοκατιλ δε πηρα ταισμενο στο χερι αλλα πηρα μικρο σε ηλικια(αυτο φαινεται απο το δαχτυλιδι) και μπορεσα να το εξημερωσω γρηγορα. Ενα κοκατιλ κανει περιπου 50 € και παιρνεις και μια κινεζικη ζευγαρωστρα με 25 € για αρχη. Το θηλυκο κανει λιγοτερο θορυβο. Επισκης μαθαινουν και κολπακια.

----------


## John92

Εγω κανω συνηθως λιγα ταξιδια μεγαλης διαρκειας,λειπω δηλαδη ενα μηνα  καθε φορα(χριστουγεννα,πασχα).Το καλοκαιρι λειπω 2-3 μηνες.Θα  μπορουσα,αν θα ηταν πιο ευκολο για το πουλι,να ταξιδυω βραδυ,αν αυτο  βοηθαει περισσοτερο

----------


## Ηλίας

> Αν βοηθουσε θα μπορουσα να ταξιδεψω νυχτα.Θα προσπαθησω να πεισω τους συγγενεις μου να το προσεχουν αν παρω,επομενως θα επικοινωνησω και με αυτους.Σε περιπτωση που το αποφασισω να αγορασω,ποσων μηνων παπαγαλο να παραγγειλω?Ειναι καλυτερα να το παρω απο πετσοπ η εκτροφεα?(Ηλια παρεπιπτοντως τελειο το παροτλετ σου!)


Από εκτροφέα θα ξέρεις πότε έχει γεννέθλεια... Θα ξέρεις πόσο μεγάλο το πήρες στα χέρια σου. Για πάρροτλετ υπάρχουν εκτροφείς στην Αθήνα. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν και στην επαρχία. Στο πετ σοπ θα πάρεις ό,τι σου φέρουν.




> Εγω κανω συνηθως λιγα ταξιδια μεγαλης  διαρκειας,λειπω δηλαδη ενα μηνα  καθε φορα(χριστουγεννα,πασχα).Το  καλοκαιρι λειπω 2-3 μηνες.Θα  μπορουσα,αν θα ηταν πιο ευκολο για το  πουλι,να ταξιδυω βραδυ,αν αυτο  βοηθαει περισσοτερο


Αν ταξιδέψεις βράδυ, τις ώρες που κοιμάται θα είναι, υποθέτω,  ευκολότερο το ταξίδι για το πουλί. Σίγουρα όμως θα ανεβάσει το κόστος  απόκτησης του φίλου σου. Θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις κάτι, ένα κουτί  μεταφοράς. Σ' αυτό το θέμα να μας πουν οι έχοντες περισσότερη εμπειρία.

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιάννη, αρχικά για εμένα είναι λάθος η σκέψη να αφήνεις το πουλάκι μόνο του για τόσο καιρό... αν θέλεις να έχετε τη σχέση που περιέγραψες δε μπορεί 5 μήνες το χρόνο να μένει με τους συγγενείς σου...
Εγώ δε θα το έκανα ποτέ επίσης και για το λόγο ότι δεν ξέρω αν θα το πρόσεχαν όπως εγώ, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα.
Τα δικά μου πουλιά τα εμπιστεύομαι μόνο στη μάνα μου, που τα προσέχει σαν τα μάτια της και το βλέπω καθημερινά στο σπίτι μας οποτε είμαι σίγουρη πως αν λείψω μια εβδομάδα διακοπες τα πουλιά δε θα πάθουν τίποτα...

Καταρχάς η μεταφορά με το ΚΤΕΛ που επιτρέπει να πάρεις το πουλάκι επάνω στη θέση μαζί σου, γίνεται μόνο σε δύο συγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια την ημέρα. Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου είπαν εμένα για τη διαδρομή Θεσ/νίκη-Αθήνα!
Αν πάρεις ένα κλουβί μεταφοράς για μικρό σκυλάκι ή και λίγο πιο μικρό(π.χ. για κουνέλια/τρωκτικά θα είσαι εντάξει!


Εγώ έχω και από τα δύο και τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε ταξίδια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα! Καλό είναι να μην έχει το πουλάκι πολύ φως για να είναι λιγότερο δραστήριο. Αυτό δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα να ταξιδέυεις βράδυ, αλλά μπορείς να καλύπτεις το κλουβι με κάποιο ρούχο. Εγώ π.χ. με το μικρό που είναι διάφανο από επάνω, ρίχνω ένα φουλάρι!

Το πρόβλημα είναι όμως τα λεφτά που σκέφτεσαι να διαθέσεις. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα είπες, θέλεις ένα πουλάκι ήμερο οπότε μιλάμε για κόστος γύρω στα 30 ευρώ αν πρόκειται για μπάτζι, και γύρω στα 80-120 ευρώ αν πρόκειται για κοκατίλ!
Θα χρειαστείς δύο κλουβιά, ένα για το φοιτητικό σπίτι σου και ένα για το πατρικό, εκτός αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις μεταφορά κάθε φορά που θα ταξιδευεις, τα οποία θα σου κοστίσουν από 30 ευρώ και πάνω το καθένα και σίγουρα ένα κλουβί μεταφοράς, που ενδεικτικά σου λέω πως το μικρό της φωτογραφίας εγώ το πήρα 20 ευρώ...
Όλα αυτά χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τροφές, παιχνίδια και διάφορα άλλα αξεσουάρ που ίσως χρειαστείς, όπως κάποιο σταντ.

Άρα νομίζω ότι ίσως μόνο ένα μπάτζι να σε κάλυπτε και αυτό οριακά...

----------


## John92

> Το πρόβλημα είναι όμως τα λεφτά που σκέφτεσαι να διαθέσεις. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα είπες, θέλεις ένα πουλάκι ήμερο οπότε μιλάμε για κόστος γύρω στα 30 ευρώ αν πρόκειται για μπάτζι, και γύρω στα 80-120 ευρώ αν πρόκειται για κοκατίλ!
> Θα χρειαστείς δύο κλουβιά, ένα για το φοιτητικό σπίτι σου και ένα για το πατρικό, εκτός αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις μεταφορά κάθε φορά που θα ταξιδευεις, τα οποία θα σου κοστίσουν από 30 ευρώ και πάνω το καθένα και σίγουρα ένα κλουβί μεταφοράς, που ενδεικτικά σου λέω πως το μικρό της φωτογραφίας εγώ το πήρα 20 ευρώ...
> Όλα αυτά χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τροφές, παιχνίδια και διάφορα άλλα αξεσουάρ που ίσως χρειαστείς, όπως κάποιο σταντ.
> 
> Άρα νομίζω ότι ίσως μόνο ένα μπάτζι να σε κάλυπτε και αυτό οριακά...


Εθεσα καπως λαθος το οικονομικο θεμα.60-70 ευρω περιπου ειναι το ποσο που διαθετω αμεσα,δηλαδη να παω στο πετσοπ γιατι εκτροφεα δυσκολο να βρω,και να του πω θελω ενα κοκατιλ,μικρο,οχι μεγαλωμενο στο χερι,το οποιο κοστιζει γυρω στα 40 ευρω απ οτι μου ειπε ενας πετσοπας με τον οποιο επικοινωνησα(μου ειπε επισης πως εχει καλες προσφορες,κοκατιλ με κλουβι μαζι 50 ευρω,αλλα φαινεται αναξιοπιστο,θα το ψαξω καλυτερα).Επισης θα ζητησω κλουβι(γυρω στα 30 ευρω μαξιμουμ αν βρω)και τροφη για 1 μηνα.Αυτα τα χρηματα υπολογιζω και προτιμω να μην ξεπερνουν τα 70 ευρω.Τωρα τα εξοδα για κουτι μεταφορας ειναι αλλο θεμα,μακροπροθεσμο σχετικα εφοσον εχω χρονο μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα.Τοτε θα εχω περισσοτερα χρηματα γιατι υπολογιζω πως θα πιασω δουλεια.Επομενως ψαχνω κοκατιλ,κλουβι,και τροφες για ενα μηνα,με περιπου 70 ευρω.Και υστερα βλεπουμε.Οσον αφορα τα μπατζι,μου αρεσει που μιλανε αλλα απ οτι βλεπω το κοκατιλ μου αρεσει περισσοτερο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι αλλά ένα κοκατίλ με 30-40 ευρώ είτε από εκτροφέα, είτε από πετ σοπ, δε θα είναι εξημερωμένο, συνεπώς δεν θα κάνει αυτά που θέλεις εσύ....
Κακά τα ψέμματα, ένα πουλάκι που δεν έχει κοινωνικοποιηθεί και έρθει σε επαφή με τον άνθρωπο από πολύ μικρή ηλικία θα σε εμπιστευτεί αρκετά δύσκολα κ μετά από πολύ προσπάθεια.
Από εκτροφέα, επαγγελματία ή χομπίστα, θα βρεις πουλάκι με δαχτυλίδι ή έστω αρκετά μικρό για να είσαι σίγουρος για την ηλικία του και θα γνωρίζεις και το περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγάλωσε..

----------


## John92

> Από εκτροφέα, επαγγελματία ή χομπίστα, θα βρεις πουλάκι με δαχτυλίδι ή έστω αρκετά μικρό για να είσαι σίγουρος για την ηλικία του και θα γνωρίζεις και το περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγάλωσε..


Δυστυχως ειναι αλλιως στην Κομοτηνη,δεν εχω γνωστους να με βοηθησουν,ουτε γνωριζω εκτροφεις.Το μονο που ξερω βασει προχειρης ερευνας που εχω κανει,ειναι οτι ενας πετσοπας εισαγει μικρα κοκατιλακια απο Ιταλια,και θα εχει απο Οκτωβρη.Σιγουρα ειναι λιγοτερο αξιοπιστος αλλα οι επιλογες μου ειναι αρκετα περιορισμενες.Θα μπορουσα να παω να τα δω,οταν τα φερει,να εχει και αυτος καποια χαρτια να μου δειξει.Αλλα καταλαβαινω πως ειναι ρισκο μια αγορα απο πετσοπ,σε αυτη την περιπτωση μονο να ψαχτω καλα γινεται,βασει των οσων εχω διαβασει στα αρθρα του forum.Οσο για την τιμη δυστυχως ισχυουν οσα προειπα,τα αμεσα εξοδα που θα κανω εκεινη την μερα της αγορας δεν θελω να ξεπερνουν τα 70-80 ευρω

----------


## vicky_ath

Τότε σκέψου αν θα είσαι ευχαριστημένος με ένα πουλάκι που πιθανόν να κράζει, να χτυπιέται μέσα στο κλουβί κάθε φορά που πλησιάζεις, να σε τσιμπάει και να σε δαγκώνει, να φέρει κάποια αρρώστια, κτλ....
Εγώ θα περίμενα να μαζέψω περισσότερα χρήματα για να πάρω αυτό που πραγματικά θέλω, από το να το μετανιώσω και να ψάχνω μετά τι θα κάνω με ένα πουλάκι που δε θα μπορώ να το προσαρμόσω στις ανάγκες μου και κυρίως να προσαρμοστώ εγώ στις δικές του...

----------


## John92

Αυτο που μπορω να κανω προς το παρον,ειναι να παω στα 3 πετσοπ της κομοτηνης αυριο,και να ρωτησω τι παπαγαλους εχουν,τιμη,ηλικια,υγεια,αν ειναι μεγαλωμενα στο χερι κτλ.Αν βρω καποια καλη προσφορα θα το συζητησω εκτενως με εσας που ξερετε καλυτερα.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω αξιοπιστο εκτροφεα σε καποιο σημειο της Ελλαδας και να μου το στειλει με καποιο τροπο?

----------


## nikolas

ασχετο,παναγιωτη πηρες και αλλο budgie??

----------


## kaveiros

Γιάννη , καταρχάς το θέμα της μεταφοράς με το κτελ εφόσον θα ταξιδεύεις μαζί του, δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ χειρότερο να το αφήνεις σε ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις πόσο καλά θα το φροντίσουν. Επειδή είμαστε "κοντοχωριανοί" , αν καταλήξεις τελικά σε κοκατίλ έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου, ένα μέλος του φόρουμ από κοντά επίσης,  έχει γέννα από κοκατίλ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποιο διαθέσιμο να το χαρίσει , ενδέχεται να τα έχει υποσχεθεί αλλού δηλαδή. Θα τον ρωτήσω και θα του πω να δει και το θέμα εδώ μόλις μπορεί. Μην βιαστείς πάντως και αγοράσεις από πετ σοπ. Θα ήταν ιδανικό να πάρεις ένα μικρό μόλις "απογαλακτιστεί" και εφόσον θα το πάρεις και δωρεάν μπορείς να διαθέσεις 50-60 ευρώ για να πάρεις ένα σούπερ κλουβί καθώς και πολλά άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα για τον παπαγάλο.

----------


## John92

> Γιάννη , καταρχάς το θέμα της μεταφοράς με το κτελ εφόσον θα ταξιδεύεις μαζί του, δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ χειρότερο να το αφήνεις σε ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις πόσο καλά θα το φροντίσουν. Επειδή είμαστε "κοντοχωριανοί" , αν καταλήξεις τελικά σε κοκατίλ έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου, ένα μέλος του φόρουμ από κοντά επίσης,  έχει γέννα από κοκατίλ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποιο διαθέσιμο να το χαρίσει , ενδέχεται να τα έχει υποσχεθεί αλλού δηλαδή. Θα τον ρωτήσω και θα του πω να δει και το θέμα εδώ μόλις μπορεί. Μην βιαστείς πάντως και αγοράσεις από πετ σοπ. Θα ήταν ιδανικό να πάρεις ένα μικρό μόλις "απογαλακτιστεί" και εφόσον θα το πάρεις και δωρεάν μπορείς να διαθέσεις 50-60 ευρώ για να πάρεις ένα σούπερ κλουβί καθώς και πολλά άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα για τον παπαγάλο.


Ελπιζω οντως το μεταφορικο να μην ειναι προβλημα,ειναι το μονο σημαντικο πραγμα που με απασχολει!Κριμα που εμφανιστηκες σχετικα αργα,αν το χαμε κανονισει καπως θα μπορουσαμε και να βρεθουμε,αυριο θα περασω απο αλεξανδρουπολη.Οπως και να χει ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον,επικοινωνησε με τον γνωστο σου και αν τυχει και εχει θα συννενοηθουμε,εφοσον ειμαστε και κοντα!Εγω θα κανω μια ερευνα αγορας αν και δεν ελπιζω σε κατι τρομερο απο πετσοπ,αξιζει ομως να παω να δω ο ιδιος τι εχει να μου πει,ποτε δεν ξερεις!Και παλι ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις και εσενα επισης kaveiros,κρατησε με ενημερο!

----------

